# Sleeping Needs For BOB



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Question, sleeping needs for BOB. I figure one needs ground cover, maybe a 8x10 tarp. One needs overhead cover, let's say USGI poncho. Once needs warmth, that is where I lose it. Do I get a survival Bivy? A sleepong bag type of thing? What is the best route?

Am I approaching this right as far as what I need to stay dry and warm when sleeping? What would you suggest?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

One of the most important item I carry when backpacking and sleeping in a tent is a thermarest mattress. They are the standard for backpacking.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

If we're just talking about sleeping needs, then you have two basic choices; on the ground or off the ground. 

For on the ground, you'll need a sleeping bag or the like. Check out the SOL Escape Bivy as a lightweight option. I've seen them at Gander Mt. for $39.99 and at Bass Pro Shop for $49.95. I suggest some sort of ground cover to protect you and your bag from ground moisture. You can use black plastic from Home Depot or Lowes or a large black plastic contractor's trash bag. I also suggest a tarp for shelter. 8x10, 10x10, or 9x12 are good sizes for up to two adults. You can get a good tarp at Walmart, Home Depot, or Lowes.

For off the ground, take a look at hammock styles. I've seen these at Gander Mt. for $80 or so complete with a "roof" and netting to keep the insects off. I have no direct experience with these but based on naps taken at the beach in rope-style open hammocks, You'll get a restful sleep. At least until a loved one decides you've had enough rest!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

You'll find people go different ways about what they feel is a need. And you'll have to find what you. As much what we called a "pussy pad" (roll up sleeping pad) is nice on rough ground, I forego carrying one these days. You've only got some much room on and in your pack to pack around so you can't bring everything. What I do is de-rock the area I'm sleeping in and lay down a base layer of soft leaves and brush where I'm sleeping on the ground. If I'm sleeping on an elevated platform for snake and bug protection, than I cover the platform. Than my sleeping bag goes on top and me on top of it, covered by my poncho liner. (usgi style OD green) My poncho/tarp is spread out and tied above me using 550 cord and whatever trees/bush is around to protect me from the rain. It's a light set up and basically the same thing I've done since the Army. Minus the p pad. The sleeping bag replaces the p pad a little but not much. The sleeping bag is more important is things get cold. I pack a Recon 3 these days. The coldest I had it in was about 20 degrees through the night and it was just warm enough.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazon.com: poncho liner

Amazon.com: usgi poncho

Amazon.com: Elite Survival Systems Recon 3 Sleeping Bag, Olive Drab, Rated to 23 Degrees Fahrenheit, RECON3-OD: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: paracord

GoLite Poncho Tarp


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I consider getting quality sleep to be very important. Your needs will vary with your climate, but I'm gonna be sleeping in a comfortable sleeping bag.

My sleep system includes a 5x7 silicone-nylon tarp, a Catoma IBNS bug net system, and a Coleman Traverse 4-In-1 big n tall sleeping bag. I also carry a 10 X 10 silicone-nylon tarp if my GF is with me.

Edited to add:

Oh yeah, I also carry an army-type sleeping pad.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I've spent many a night camping in MD, PA, and most of the rest of the states East of the Miss. River. Never seen one night without there being bugs wanting to crawl on me or fly in and suck on me. Even in winter when you warm the ground up they will crawl up out of the ground to get to your warmth! Not much chance of sleeping with critters all over you to my experience.

PUP TENT!

Also, any tarp laying out over night will be covered with dew by about 4:00 in the morning. COLD, WET dew. Just saying...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> One of the most important item I carry when backpacking and sleeping in a tent is a thermarest mattress. They are the standard for backpacking.


YOU SIR, speak from experience!  Tarps are ideal. In theory. Tents and good padding... That's real world stuff. ;-)


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> YOU SIR, speak from experience!  Tarps are ideal. In theory. Tents and good padding... That's real world stuff. ;-)


Lol, I guess those of us who've used tarps all these years must have been sleeping in some alternative reality. I must have been taken away to OZ and didn't know it.

The reality is though BCS, is lots of people don't sleep in tents and prefer to stick to a lighter approach. That's why tarps and poncho's are still so popular. Bugs and mosquitoes are part of the outdoors. You deal with it. Some people just deal with it better than others I'd say and try not to let it control them. Sleeping in a tent nice. If you don't have to worry about anyone trying to sneak up on you that is, because a tent closes you off to be able to react to a threat a hell of a lot. In the real world anyways. I predict quite a few people dying, sleeping cozy in their tent when the shtf and people are out looking to steal from and harm those they can.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Basically I go along with Fuzzee. I have 2 different sleeping bags, light and heavy plus the equip shown in Fuzzee's pix, minus the M1a. I prefer something a tad lighter in weight, but still 7.62 for myself.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

As a minimum, I think you need a couple of tarps, a sleeping pad unless leaves and such are available to get you off/insulate you from the ground and a good bag appropriate for the weather conditions you expect to endure.

Don't like roughin it so much get you a good bivy type tent, pad and sleeping bag for the weather at hand and you should sleep well. The addition of a 8x10 tarp would probably be well worth the added weight to put over the bivy for added protection if the weather should turn really nasty on you.

Me, Im a girly-boy. I have a 9x7 dome tent, insulated sleeping pad (us old folks bones are pretty brittle and muscles get sore easy) and a pretty heavy sleeping bag good to about 0 degrees (it doesn't often drop below 20 here), a blanket and a sheet. Yeah its more than I need and weighs a bit but I will carry the extra weight readily if I can get a good nights sleep and have enough room inside to sleep and store my gear, especially if its raining outside all day and I am going to hunker down. Being cold and wet, sucks!!!

Everyones needs are a little bit different and most folks have a pretty wide range of ideas on whats comfortable and whats not. Look at your needs and address them as required and you should be fine. BTW...Im really not that old but the hang overs hurt more than they used to and there are few things in this world more important than a good nights sleep! Think about that one for a few...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuzzee, you're my new hero! :mrgreen:


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Lol, I guess those of us who've used tarps all these years must have been sleeping in some alternative reality. I must have been taken away to OZ and didn't know it.
> 
> The reality is though BCS, is lots of people don't sleep in tents and prefer to stick to a lighter approach. That's why tarps and poncho's are still so popular. Bugs and mosquitoes are part of the outdoors. You deal with it. Some people just deal with it better than others I'd say and try not to let it control them. Sleeping in a tent nice. If you don't have to worry about anyone trying to sneak up on you that is, because a tent closes you off to be able to react to a threat a hell of a lot. In the real world anyways. I predict quite a few people dying, sleeping cozy in their tent when the shtf and people are out looking to steal from and harm those they can.


Tents _are_ a Grizzly bear taco shell. But your saying you've actually spent several nights in the woods, and slept well with bugs biting and crawling over you, but would quickly wake up if a larger creature were anywhere near? VERY UNIQUE. Hopefully none of the bugs ever prove poisonous or anything. Where is the limit on what is and isn't worth waking up over? Snakes for instance? Wish to God I could sleep like that! Not sure I'd like waking up covered with the sores though...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Fuzzee, you're my new hero! :mrgreen:


Mine too!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

A good tent is the lightest approach. A one man Big Agnes Flycreek I weighs under two pounds.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Fuzzee, you're my new hero! :mrgreen:


Well I guess that's better than being your mule or dumpster biotch.


----------



## Paltik (Jul 27, 2013)

Personally, my BOB has a lightweight tent with bottom, sleeping pad, and sleeping bag. My sleeping bag is not for real low temps (San Diego!), but I can keep warmer if needed by wearing one or more layers of dry clothing to sleep in and/or building a fire for warmth. I've been fortunate in not living or camping in areas where bugs were a real bad problem (was talking with a friend from Congo this week and he only goes to some parts of Congo for 2 months out of the year and wearing insect repellent for fear of swarms of biting flies which cause blindness), but bad enough I prefer a completely enclosed tent. I like backpacking, and this influenced my decision in this regard.

If I were to go the tarp route, I'd get one long enough to at least go completely around--i.e. cover the ground as well as sheltering from the elements. I am not at all fond of using ponchos for shelters.

Real minimalists go with heavy-duty construction site plastic trash bags.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in the tent camp. Not much worry of bears here but snakes are a real concern. Only way I do snake is in a skillet.

I think I've mentioned it before, but I have enough tents to start a refugee camp.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> You'll find people go different ways about what they feel is a need. And you'll have to find what you. As much what we called a "pussy pad" (roll up sleeping pad) is nice on rough ground, I forego carrying one these days. You've only got some much room on and in your pack to pack around so you can't bring everything. What I do is de-rock the area I'm sleeping in and lay down a base layer of soft leaves and brush where I'm sleeping on the ground. If I'm sleeping on an elevated platform for snake and bug protection, than I cover the platform. Than my sleeping bag goes on top and me on top of it, covered by my poncho liner. (usgi style OD green) My poncho/tarp is spread out and tied above me using 550 cord and whatever trees/bush is around to protect me from the rain. It's a light set up and basically the same thing I've done since the Army. Minus the p pad. The sleeping bag replaces the p pad a little but not much. The sleeping bag is more important is things get cold. I pack a Recon 3 these days. The coldest I had it in was about 20 degrees through the night and it was just warm enough.


That sure is a nice little sleeping bag!


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I consider getting quality sleep to be very important. Your needs will vary with your climate, but I'm gonna be sleeping in a comfortable sleeping bag.
> 
> My sleep system includes a 5x7 silicone-nylon tarp, a Catoma IBNS bug net system, and a Coleman Traverse 4-In-1 big n tall sleeping bag. I also carry a 10 X 10 silicone-nylon tarp if my GF is with me.
> 
> ...


isn't that a lot of weight for a BOB? I think you are referring to camping?


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I've spent many a night camping in MD, PA, and most of the rest of the states East of the Miss. River. Never seen one night without there being bugs wanting to crawl on me or fly in and suck on me. Even in winter when you warm the ground up they will crawl up out of the ground to get to your warmth! Not much chance of sleeping with critters all over you to my experience.
> 
> PUP TENT!
> 
> Also, any tarp laying out over night will be covered with dew by about 4:00 in the morning. COLD, WET dew. Just saying...


You can't win with those conditions. ;-)


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Tents _are_ a Grizzly bear taco shell. But your saying you've actually spent several nights in the woods, and slept well with bugs biting and crawling over you, but would quickly wake up if a larger creature were anywhere near? VERY UNIQUE. Hopefully none of the bugs ever prove poisonous or anything. Where is the limit on what is and isn't worth waking up over? Snakes for instance? Wish to God I could sleep like that! Not sure I'd like waking up covered with the sores though...


So you are saying to use what?


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Paltik said:


> Personally, my BOB has a lightweight tent with bottom, sleeping pad, and sleeping bag. My sleeping bag is not for real low temps (San Diego!), but I can keep warmer if needed by wearing one or more layers of dry clothing to sleep in and/or building a fire for warmth. I've been fortunate in not living or camping in areas where bugs were a real bad problem (was talking with a friend from Congo this week and he only goes to some parts of Congo for 2 months out of the year and wearing insect repellent for fear of swarms of biting flies which cause blindness), but bad enough I prefer a completely enclosed tent. I like backpacking, and this influenced my decision in this regard.
> 
> If I were to go the tarp route, I'd get one long enough to at least go completely around--i.e. cover the ground as well as sheltering from the elements. I am not at all fond of using ponchos for shelters.
> 
> Real minimalists go with heavy-duty construction site plastic trash bags.


Can you tell me what you have for that set up?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Tents _are_ a Grizzly bear taco shell. But your saying you've actually spent several nights in the woods, and slept well with bugs biting and crawling over you, but would quickly wake up if a larger creature were anywhere near? VERY UNIQUE. Hopefully none of the bugs ever prove poisonous or anything. Where is the limit on what is and isn't worth waking up over? Snakes for instance? Wish to God I could sleep like that! Not sure I'd like waking up covered with the sores though...


Sorry I overlooked this post and didn't answer earlier. It's not that unique BCS. I've done it this way ever since I was in the Army and I'm far from the only one who tries to sleep light out in the woods. I still do some in camp setting, tent sleeping every once and a while, but the light setup is for backwoods camping, hiking in and hiking out. That's the closest one can get to actual shtf bugged out with your BOB and sleeping with your rig separate from training on a piece of land large enough, private owned that you can practice true living off what you can find to me. It's not unique though BCS. Tons of people do it every day. That's why there is so much light gear and so many people buy and use poncho tarps. I get eaten by mosquitoes and bitten by ants, but it's not the end of the world or that big of a deal. You can pick your camping spot too a lot of the time and pick one that's less infested. You making it sound like someone's cutting your leg off with a rusty steak knife while pouring alcohol on it. I wear a mosquito head cover these days and sleep in long sleeve shirts with gloves and my body covered with my poncho liner. That's all that needed.

Down south here where there are lots of snakes, I take the time to make a raised platform from branches if I feel I should. If you prefer a more comfort based way about and you can pack it in and carry it out than good for you. If that's what you want. We are talking about BOB/pack sleeping gear as far as I know and not what someone could bring in their vehicle. If shtf and people have to revert to their BOB and are hiking it and/or camping somewhere to get away from what's happened, that's what they'll have on them. If I had to bugout in my vehicle, I'll sleep in the bed of my pickup. but I'll still sleep light to not be caught off guard if I can and those with me will take shifts in guard duty.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

PAPrepper said:


> So you are saying to use what?


I go with a tent all the time, every time. If a hungry Grizzly comes into camp at 3AM, or midnight murderers were quiet enough to sneak in on us / me without hearing him, I can't see where the tent would make a difference one way or the other. To keep out snakes, biting bugs, cold wind, dew, snow, rain, slow down something like a small predator with rabies, or a coyote investigating camp... Yup, likes me a tent!!! ;-)

Also allows me to sit up at night even when it's raining and sort through gear without it / me getting soaked. And if it rains all day, a tent coated with Campdry is like a gift from the Gods!!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Sorry I overlooked this post and didn't answer earlier. It's not that unique BCS. I've done it this way ever since I was in the Army and I'm far from the only one who tries to sleep light out in the woods. I still do some in camp setting, tent sleeping every once and a while, but the light setup is for backwoods camping, hiking in and hiking out. That's the closest one can get to actual shtf bugged out with your BOB and sleeping with your rig separate from training on a piece of land large enough, private owned that you can practice true living off what you can find to me. It's not unique though BCS. Tons of people do it every day. That's why there is so much light gear and so many people buy and use poncho tarps. I get eaten by mosquitoes and bitten by ants, but it's not the end of the world or that big of a deal. You can pick your camping spot too a lot of the time and pick one that's less infested. You making it sound like someone's cutting your leg off with a rusty steak knife while pouring alcohol on it. I wear a mosquito head cover these days and sleep in long sleeve shirts with gloves and my body covered with my poncho liner. That's all that needed.
> 
> Down south here where there are lots of snakes, I take the time to make a raised platform from branches if I feel I should. If you prefer a more comfort based way about and you can pack it in and carry it out than good for you. If that's what you want. We are talking about BOB/pack sleeping gear as far as I know and not what someone could bring in their vehicle. If shtf and people have to revert to their BOB and are hiking it and/or camping somewhere to get away from what's happened, that's what they'll have on them. If I had to bugout in my vehicle, I'll sleep in the bed of my pickup. but I'll still sleep light to not be caught off guard if I can and those with me will take shifts in guard duty.


Mississauga Rattler I would have stepped right on if my dog hadn't jumped in front of me and stopped me. In Michigan. 
View attachment 3148
View attachment 3149


Michigan Rat snakes (I think), but will happily still crawl into your pant leg at night. Every pond we ever got near in 15 years of living there is CRAWLING with snakes. Some poisonous, some not. But when "your within one mile of a pond anywhere in the state...". It's hard to NOT see a snake. Lived in Maryland many years to. More rattle snakes in those woods than any other living thing i think.
View attachment 3150
View attachment 3151
View attachment 3152


I'm not particularly scared of snakes (evident by putting a camera a foot from a rattler ), I just don't like waking up covered with sores or having had some critter crawl up my pant leg while I was sleeping. And dew is a _REAL *PITA*_ when sleeping outside.

We sleep in the back of our SUV on camping trips now. But if we have to abandon it, TWO tents are 100% in our Bug Out plan.

If tents weren't as necessary as they've proven to be to us, I'd LOVE to not need them like you though. Even the best of them weigh more than a tarp, and take a couple minutes to setup / take down. Still worth their weight in gold to us till something better comes along (some kind of Mylar self inflating reusable dome would be SWEEEET!)


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Just to throw this out there. My daughter and I watched a spider the size of my hand eat a whole can of Vienna sausages she left outside the tent one night camping in KY!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Just think of all the good eating those snakes are. 









I've never had a problem honestly. I've seen a lot of snakes over the years but never had one bunk out with me. It can certainly happen, but lots of things can and it comes down to weight and room for me. If I'm in an area where I feel it could be a problem, I'll build a raised platform to keep the snakes off me. It's work, but just chopping branches, trimming, digging and tieing the platform together. About an hours work or less depending on materials and you. This system works fine for me and leaves weight and room for other things. It's toughing it a little, but life is tough at times. The way I see it, when shtf and I'm forced to use my BOB, things will be very bad. I want to get where I'm going and not be a victim of misfortune. And lots of people will be out there that could be trouble. In a tent, I'm much slower to deal with them and much more susceptible to being ambushed in my tent.

:stackgreenboxes:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Just to throw this out there. My daughter and I watched a spider the size of my hand eat a whole can of Vienna sausages she left outside the tent one night camping in KY!


No, you didn't.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Forget what I asked, I'm bugging in till the end! Way too scary out there!! ;-)


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Deep in the wooded mountains on a field exercise at Camp Merrill in Northern Georgia, I was taking a brief nap against a rock. Who needs a soft pillow? I awoke to SSG Benson's voice saying, "Don't move, sir.". I opened my eyes and was looking at the business end of a 9 mm. Then that SOB fired a shot that struck about a foot above my head! A second later the dead Timber Rattler landed on me. I was cured. I didn't need any more sleep that week. I was drinking lots of coffee.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Southern Dad said:


> Deep in the wooded mountains on a field exercise at Camp Merrill in Northern Georgia, I was taking a brief nap against a rock. Who needs a soft pillow? I awoke to SSG Benson's voice saying, "Don't move, sir.". I opened my eyes and was looking at the business end of a 9 mm. Then that SOB fired a shot that struck about a foot above my head! A second later the dead Timber Rattler landed on me. I was cured. I didn't need any more sleep that week. I was drinking lots of coffee.


Good times!


----------

